# International 706 LP Tractor wont start



## mississippi boy (Apr 2, 2008)

how to get an International 706 LP Tractor to start don't know anything about the tractor has been sitting in one of my fields for two years and the owner said i could have it is propane powered so what are the steps to getting it started because i tried pulling the tractor but i cant get the Hydraulic lift up because this is the first tractor with Hydraulics i have ever owned and don't know how to work it so i need to get it started cause i could really use it to up my farming output and the tractor did run before the guy left because it got stuck in a ditch and thanks for all the help


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Caseman D has a LP tractor he used the other day, perhaps he will see this or you should PM him


----------



## mississippi boy (Apr 2, 2008)

*HOPE SO*

HOPE SO


----------



## jcjokes (Jun 2, 2010)

*LP tractor won't start*

I spent 30 years converting vehicles and working on equipment like this. So I am going to give you two or three things to look at. One will work.
1. check to see if there is propane in the tank. There is a little bleeder valve on the side of the tank that has a pin size hole in the side of it. Open that to see if any sound comes out should be a spewing sound and may not be some thing you see. DO NOT BE SMOKING WHEN YOU DO IT.
2. If there is propane your converter and or lock off needs rebuilding. It probably needs that anyway. You didn't say where you were in Mississippi, but if you will call Moulden Supply in Jackson Mississippi, they can give you the rebuild kit for the converter. It is a VERY simple rebuild. Just turn off the gas, take it apart, clean all parts and replace the gaskets. If you are near Jackson, you can turn off the gas, take off the converter and take it to Moulden for them to rebuild for you. The converter looks like a 3 to4 inch thick pancake and it will say on the top flat side either: Model J or Model E.

Good luck, email me if you need anything else.


----------

